# Circular polarizer for the 16-35



## barracuda (Feb 26, 2013)

I'm looking to purchase a B+W circular polarizer for my new 16-35 lens. Does anyone know if this particular one shows vignetting at the wide end? 

http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/10890-REG/B_W_66_016117_82mm_Kaeseman_Circular_Polarizing.html

Also, how bad is the banding? Is it better not to use one, or do the benefits outweigh the banding problems?

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2013)

That one (standard mount for CPL, which is ~7mm thick) will cause a slight increase in optical vignetting (<1 stop wide open). You'd be better off with the Slim or XS-Pro mount. 

There will be banding on blue skies at wider than 24mm (assuming you're using it on a FF camera), but it's great for waterfalls, increasing saturation in foliage shots, etc.


----------



## FunPhotons (Feb 26, 2013)

I've got it, do you want to buy it?


----------



## barracuda (Feb 26, 2013)

> That one (standard mount for CPL, which is ~7mm thick) will cause a slight increase in optical vignetting (<1 stop wide open). You'd be better off with the Slim or XS-Pro mount.
> 
> There will be banding on blue skies at wider than 24mm (assuming you're using it on a FF camera), but it's great for waterfalls, increasing saturation in foliage shots, etc.



Thanks neuro.

Yes, I'd be using it on a full-frame camera (forgot to mention). I was trying to avoid the slim mount because of the flimsy filter cover. I have already used one of those on a 10-22 in the past and was not particularly fond of it. Does the XS-Pro mount have filter threads that would accommodate a lens cap?


----------



## barracuda (Feb 26, 2013)

> I've got it, do you want to buy it?



I mostly bought the 16-35 for low light situations - indoor and out, so I'm thinking about forgoing a polarizer for that lens altogether. (Man they're expensive!) I also have the 17-40, and have the corresponding 77mm polarizer, so for landscapes, I may continue to use that lens where f4 is generally fine.

At some point, I'll get the 24-70 II, so I'll have to revisit the 82mm polarizer again.

Thanks!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Feb 26, 2013)

Yes, the XS-Pro has front threads. I have the Slim, I don't use the cap but then I only put the CPL on during active use, and take it off before putting the lens away. I normally keep an XS-Pro MRC UV filter on it (needed to complete the weather/dust seal).


----------



## barracuda (Feb 26, 2013)

> Yes, the XS-Pro has front threads. I have the Slim, I don't use the cap but then I only put the CPL on during active use, and take it off before putting the lens away. I normally keep an XS-Pro MRC UV filter on it (needed to complete the weather/dust seal).



Thanks again neuro. I thought about that as well, i.e. not really needing a cap for the CPL since it wouldn't be on all the time. Still, it would be a nice option to have as I can see myself carrying around that configuration for several hours at a time.

I just placed an order for the XS-Pro MRC UV filter. Thanks.


----------

